# Reunion Update



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Sorry to be a pill but I wonder if some one could update me on the proposed reunion this year. The original thread is 14 pages long and I've tried but I can't pin point the post where a concensus was reached.
Is there a reunion?
If so, where and when?
Do attendees plan their own accommodations?

I would dearly love to come and bring my wife if that's OK. (Or is this a secret society where non "foodies" are prohibited?   )

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Good question Jock. Who's coming to Montreal? And when?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well we couldn't get enough people to field the team so we had to pull out of the Hockey tournament, but we will hopefully take a vacation this summer and hit Connecticut and who knows from there.....:bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Click here for information

and here


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm not sure if I can make it...
I just started a new job as a cake designer, and told them I'd be back in June, just a couple of weeks after the babe is born. I guess we'll see; it's still a few months away...


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks a bunch Kimmie, I was begining to despair. I didn't see a date other than June. I'll need to know to schedule time off work.  

Jock


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I will be chatting with Kimmie later this week or early next week and we will post information on ChefTalk about the reunion.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kimmie, can you forgive me? We will almost surely be in Italy at the end of June and early July, and so I must send my profound regrets. Your luscious tourtiere will have to wait for now! But Montreal and Quebec City are very much on the travel agenda for the next major trip.


----------

